# Weekly competition 2008-29



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2008)

Warning, there is a problem with the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles. Superscript and subscript don't work on the forum so I have to change to 3R2 notation. this means "turn the 3 rightmost layers a half turn"

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U3' *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) counterclockwise.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U F2 D F2 L F U' L' F R2 U' L D' B' U2 L D L' F' L' U F2 L2 D
*2. *B2 D2 F' R B2 D2 R F L' B' L2 F L B2 D2 F2 U' F' L2 U2 F' D' L2 B D'
*3. *F' D' B U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D F' U2 L' D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B' D B' U'
*4. *B D' R' U2 B' U' F' L F L U' L2 D R2 F' D F L2 F D2 L B U2 F' R'
*5. *B2 D2 B' L' B2 D R' B2 L' B2 D' L' B' L' B' R' B' D F2 R' U' R2 F U F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B U' L2 R' B F L' B' D2 R' U' (21f)
*2. *U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 B' F' D' L' R' B L' D B' L B2 F' U2 (21f)
*3. *U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B D' L2 R2 U2 L B U' R' D F' (21f)
*4. *B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' F D' R U' R U2 B (20f)
*5. *U2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F' L2 R' F2 R F2 D B L' D2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *B F2 D L' Rw R U B' Fw D' L' B' F U' F2 L Rw R' Fw2 Rw' U' B U R2 Fw2 U F D' Uw' F2 D' Uw' U B' Fw F2 D Uw2 U Fw'
*2. *Rw U2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw R2 B' Rw B2 D' Uw' U B Fw Rw' U' Fw2 D' U2 Rw B2 Fw2 F2 D2 U2 B Fw2 U B2 R' F Uw Rw' B' F U Fw' F U
*3. *D' F2 L' Rw2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U Rw' B' Rw' R2 F U' B' Fw F' D2 Uw2 U' B' L' F' Rw F D Uw2 F L' U2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F Rw F' R F
*4. *L' U' B' D2 U' B2 Fw F D' U2 L Uw2 Rw2 B Fw F' R Uw2 L' B L Rw D2 F' R Uw' B Fw' L' D Fw2 L Rw2 D2 R D2 Uw' U2 R D'
*5. *Fw2 F2 U' L Rw' R2 B F' L R' D U B' Fw' L Rw' B L' Rw B' Fw' Uw2 L Rw2 R Uw' Rw' F2 L Uw2 U2 L' Uw U2 Fw D U2 L2 D' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' Bw D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw2 F2 L2 Fw2 Uw U' L Rw D' B' Lw2 U2 B2 F' L' F2 L2 Fw2 Uw' F' L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F L' Lw2 Uw U' R2 B' Bw2 L Lw' R B Bw2 F' Uw U Lw B' Fw F D R2 Bw Fw' D' L2 Lw2 Rw R' Bw'
*2. *D2 Dw2 Lw D2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Uw' Lw' D' Lw B' F' Rw' D2 Dw Uw2 U' F2 L' Rw2 U2 Bw Fw' Uw2 L2 R' Uw2 Bw2 D Dw U' L2 Lw2 R' D2 Dw U' Lw' Rw B' Uw2 U' R' U' Lw Uw2 B2 D' U' Lw F2
*3. *D U B' Uw' F' U Bw F Dw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw' R2 Fw' F L' Lw' Rw2 Fw U2 Bw D' Bw2 Fw F U2 Rw R2 D U' R D Dw2 Uw' U Fw L2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw2 D Dw2 L' Lw B2 L2 Lw Rw2 Bw Lw R' Dw' Fw U2 Bw R' Fw
*4. *B' Uw' B D' Dw L' Dw' Lw2 B Lw' D Dw2 F Uw2 L2 R2 D' R' B' Bw F R' D' B2 Rw R' Fw L2 Lw2 U2 Fw Lw' U' Fw Lw2 Dw' L2 D2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' L Dw2 U B Fw' F Lw R' Bw R2 B' L' Rw Uw Lw2
*5. *L Lw Rw2 Dw2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw' B' F2 R' Uw2 U L' D2 Rw' R2 F2 D L2 Dw Uw2 L2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw F' Lw2 F U2 Lw2 R' F2 D2 L2 Lw2 R' Dw Fw2 R2 D' Dw' Uw' U2 Fw L' R' Bw' L Lw D' Dw Rw D' Dw U2 Fw' Uw' L

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' 3U2 U L2 3R' R2 B B2 R' U' B' F2 D 2U' R2 B' 2F2 2U' B2 3F D2 3F' L2 2B2 3F' 2U' 3R 3F2 3U 2F2 L2 D' 2D' 3U' 2U2 B2 D' U2 3F' R2 U' B' R U2 L2 3U 3F' L2 R2 D2 3U' R' B F' L U2 R2 D' 3R2 D2 2F2 F L R 2B2 2F2 U 2R2 B 2B2 3F2 F' 2D' 2U' 2F2 2U' R 3F' L2 2R'
*2. *U 3R2 U' 3R' B2 B2 2F2 3U 2U' U 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R' D2 3U' 3F D U2 U' R' F 3U' U 3F' L' 2L2 3R' R2 B' D2 3U2 3R' 3F F' U2 3F' 2U2 3R' F 2R' 3F F 3R2 U2 B2 D' 2U2 L 2L' B2 D2 B L' B2 2U2 R2 D 2U' 3R U' 2L2 R' D' 3U2 2F2 L2 3R' 2F' L 3U' F2 D B' 3F2 R2 B2 F 2R2 B2
*3. *3U U' B2 L2 3U L2 L2 2R2 2D' 2U' 2R' 3U U2 2B' U2 2R' B L' D2 B' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 2L2 3R 2R' F2 U B2 3F' F2 2D' 3F' 2D' L2 F2 D 3U' 3R 2B2 L2 F' 3R B' F2 2D' L' 2R2 F2 2L' 2R' F2 U2 2B' 3F' 3R' 2B' 3F U2 R2 3F R2 2F2 2L' 2D' 2B' 3F2 F' U2 B 3U2 U2 3F 2L2 2R' 2F' 2U2
*4. *2D' 2U2 U2 2R' D' 2D2 3U' U2 2B2 2F' U' 3R B' L2 L2 3R 2R' R2 B2 3F' L' 2R' R 2D' L 2B' 2U2 U' 3F2 2U2 3F2 L2 3R 3U F2 2R2 F2 R2 D2 B 3U' 2U' L2 2F2 R2 3F' 2D' 2U' B2 2R' U B' 2L' 3R D 2R2 R2 2F' R2 D2 2B2 3F2 D 3U' L' 2R' 2D' L 2L2 3R' F U2 F2 D' L2 2L' D D2 3U2 L2
*5. *2F2 D U R 3F 2F2 3R' F2 D2 3U2 U2 B' 2L' 3F D2 R' 3U' L F R2 R B' 3R2 B2 R' 2B' 2F2 F2 R2 3U' 3R 2R' B' 3U' F2 L2 2L' 3R 3F' D' 2B' 3F' F2 F D2 2D2 3U' 2U' U' 2B' 2U2 2F' D2 D2 2U2 L' 3U' F2 L R2 F2 L' L2 3R2 2R2 R2 2U' B' 2B2 F2 F 2D' 3R' D' B' L' 2L2 3R2 2R' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 3D2 3U' 2U2 L U' 2L' 3B' U2 L2 B2 2D' 2U2 L 2L' 3L 3R' 2R' R' B2 F' U2 3L2 D2 3R2 D U' L2 F2 2L2 2B2 F' 3D' 2L2 B R U2 3B' F2 D' B U2 F2 U' 3L R' D2 2L2 F2 3R 3U' R2 3F2 D' 3R2 2R2 R2 3D2 F' R2 B 2L' 2R' 2B' F' U' 2F2 U' B2 3B' F2 F' 3R 3U2 3R 2U' B2 3R2 U2 2R' B 3B2 U B2 2D' 3D 3F' F2 R2 2U2 R B2 3B 3F 2F2 2U2 3F' 2F2 3D' B2
*2. *L2 L2 3L2 3R2 2R2 R' U2 F 3L 2R' D' D2 U2 U2 L2 2L2 2B2 3F2 2D2 3U 3L F 3U' R2 F2 2R' 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F2 F' 2L2 D 3L R2 F2 3R2 2F' F 2L' 3U 3R F' U2 L2 D2 2D2 2L' F2 L2 2B' D 3U2 U' 2B2 F2 F L R B 3L2 3U2 U' B' 3F 3L2 2D2 R2 3U2 2R' 3F2 2U' 2L' 3U2 3R2 2U2 L2 2R2 F D2 3D 3U2 B2 3B2 2F' F2 R2 U2 U2 L2 3F 3L D U2 L2 F 3L' 2R2 3D2 2U'
*3. *D2 2D' 3U' B2 3D2 3F2 3L R2 D2 2U2 L2 B2 F' 3D 2U2 2R' 2B2 L' 3U' 2L' D2 F2 2L2 3L 2R' 2B' 2D' B2 3B' L L2 B2 B2 3U 2U' R' D 3U L2 D F' 2U2 3B2 3F' L2 D2 2D' 3D 3U 2U' U2 3L2 D2 B2 L' 3B R U' F2 3L' 3R' U' 2F2 3R R' 3F' D2 2U' L2 3L2 R' D2 2D2 U' 3F2 F2 F 2D' 2F2 2L' 3R2 2D' 3D2 F 3L2 R2 3U2 B2 2B' 3F F 3R' U R2 B2 3D2 U2 3F' F2 2R'
*4. *2D' F2 3U2 F' 3L' R2 D 2F' U2 B2 2F2 D L' 2L' 3L 2R2 B2 3F 2F2 2U2 3B 2L' 2R2 2F2 U2 2L2 F 3D2 3U 2U' U B2 L2 B' 2U' L' L2 3L2 3R2 R2 R' 2D2 B' 2B2 3B 3F2 F2 F R2 R' 2F' 3L 3R' R' 3U2 R2 3B2 2F2 D2 3R 3F' F2 F' D' 3U' U' R 2U2 R U' 3R' 2F' 3D2 2U' U2 2B' 3B' U' L2 2B' F2 F' R2 3D 2B2 3B 3D2 2U2 3B2 2F' 3L' 3U' F' D2 L2 2R2 3F' D2 3U' U2
*5. *L F' 3D' L2 R F2 R2 B 3R 2F' D' 3D' 3U U' R2 3B2 F' 3R' 2D2 2L2 F 3R' 3U2 R2 2D' 3R B 2B2 3B' 2F2 2L' 3L 3R2 2B2 3F 2U2 3F2 3D' 3F 2F2 D' 2D' 3D R' D2 3F2 2D' 3L' R' F2 L 3B 3D L' 3F' L2 2L' 2R2 D2 2F' R' B2 2F2 L 2L2 3R 2R' R' F' 3R' F' U R2 2U2 U' 2R2 F' L2 3R2 3B' F' 2D2 3D 3U2 U 3F 2F2 L' U2 2R2 R 2U2 R' D' U2 U2 B' 3R2 D' U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B L' U L' B2 L2 B2 R2 B R' D' R' D2 L B' L B' L D B2 U' B2 L2 F2
*2. *U2 B U2 B R2 B D2 R' F' R B' U2 L B2 U F L F' U R D' L B L2 F2
*3. *L' F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 U' R F R U' B U F' L2 B R F' R B D' B'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R' D2 R F2 U' B' R' F R' D2 R' D2 F' U' F' (21f)
*2. *F2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F R D L2 F' D2 F' D' L R2 D' F' U' F' (21f)
*3. *L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 L B2 R F2 U' L2 U2 B' L B' F' U' R2 D' B2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw D' L' Rw' U' L2 Uw U' L' Rw' U' L Rw2 B2 R Uw2 U F2 L' R2 D' Uw2 U2 B2 D' Fw2 F R F D2 B2 L' D' B L2 Fw L' D2 B2 Fw2
*2. *D Uw U' B Rw' F' L Rw' R F Uw U L' Rw' Uw B2 Fw2 F' U R' B2 Fw F L2 Rw2 R2 B' F D2 B Fw' F' D B2 R2 U' R2 U Fw U'
*3. *U B Fw2 F U2 Rw' Uw2 R' Uw' Fw2 D2 B' R F2 U B L2 Rw' R B2 L2 Rw R B2 Rw R' D' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw B' R' B2 D Uw Rw' F' U F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 U' Rw D2 Dw L Lw' Rw' R' B' Dw' Uw2 Rw' B' D2 Uw U2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw U Bw' Lw2 B Bw F' L2 D Uw Bw Fw F2 U Fw2 D' Dw Uw' U' R D2 Lw Uw R2 B2 F' L2 Lw' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Bw D2 Uw2 Fw L2 R' D2
*2. *Rw2 B' Fw' F Uw' L2 Bw' Fw Uw U B F L R' B' Bw' Fw' F' Dw' Uw Lw D2 Rw2 Bw R Dw2 B Bw2 D' Fw U Lw2 Rw2 D Lw2 Dw' Fw Rw U' R2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' R2 F' U' F R Uw' Lw Dw2 Uw U2 L D Uw' B L Rw2 R'
*3. *B2 Dw2 L' B2 Bw L' Lw' Rw2 R' B2 Bw' F2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 R' B' Bw' F' Dw U2 Lw' Dw' L2 Rw' D' Dw' Uw U L Lw2 R D' Fw' Rw' Fw' D' B' Dw R' F D' Uw2 B L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw Fw F2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 F2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* (You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!)
*1. *2F2 L 3R' D2 2B2 D2 F D2 2R' D' 3R2 B2 F' 2R2 F2 D2 D2 3U 2U' U2 B 2L' 3R' U' L2 2F2 D' R2 2D2 L2 L2 3R R2 R' 2D' L2 D2 2U' 2B2 L2 B2 3F' 2F2 D L2 D 3F2 U F 3U' L' 2F' F 2U2 L2 3R2 R' 2D' B2 2B2 F' 3U F2 2D2 L B' 2B' L' L2 2F2 2L' 2F' D 2U2 2B2 3F2 D 2U' U 3F'
*2. *3F2 R F' U R D' R2 D R' 2D' 3R' B 3F 2F2 F' D2 B2 3U' F' 2L' 3F2 2L' 3R2 2R' 3U' 3F L2 2R' 3F2 2L2 R' 2B' 2D2 3F 3U2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U 3F' F U2 L2 3R 2R2 U R2 F2 U2 2R2 2D2 3F2 D2 U2 B' 2B' 3F 2F2 F D' 2F2 2R2 D2 2U2 2F2 L F L2 2L' 2F2 2U' 2L' U2 L2 R' B' 3F R2 D2
*3. *U2 2R' B U2 B2 U2 B2 L 3F' D' 3U2 L2 U2 2B' D2 L2 U2 3F 3U2 2R2 3U2 2R2 B 2D2 B2 2D' B' L' D2 U2 3F 2F' D2 2L' D2 D2 L L2 3R 2R2 R 2D2 3U' 2L2 D' U2 U' B2 3R R2 3F' 2R' B 2R' 3U U' L2 B2 U2 F' 2D' 3F D' B 2U2 U' 2B' 2D2 F2 2U2 2L' F2 D' 2L2 3R 2R2 2D2 3U L F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* (You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!)
*1. *3D' 3R' U2 3B2 L B2 3L2 2U' L2 B2 B2 3F2 3U2 U R2 3D' U 2R2 2B' 3F' 2L' 2R' 3U 3L' F' R' D 3D 3U' U' 2F2 3D L2 B2 D2 3U2 2B2 L' 2R' 3B' 3F' 2F' 3L R' U2 L B D 3L2 3R 2R' R2 D 2D2 2B2 2F' L 2R' D L' 3L2 3R' B 3U2 2U' 3B L 2R2 R2 2B' F2 D U' L2 3L2 3B' 3D' U2 2F' L' L2 2R' F2 L2 3L D2 U' L F2 2L2 D U2 U2 3L B' F2 3D2 3L' 3F2 R
*2. *3D R2 D2 3D 2U' L2 B' 2B' F' 2D' L 3F' 2F' F' 2D' 3D' R2 3D' 2R2 2U' L2 D2 2D2 3D 3U2 U2 3F2 2D2 B2 3B' F' 2R2 R' 2B' F2 3R 2B2 3R 2R2 3F F 3D2 L2 2D' R 3D' 3U' L' 2R2 3B D2 R' 2U' U 2F' F' D2 3B' 3F2 2F' F2 3D' 3L 3D F L' 3F' 3R' D 3U2 3B2 R B 3B D2 L2 3B 2F2 2R' 3F' 3D R2 3U 2B2 R' 3B 3R 3F' 3R R F2 3D U L 2L' 3L2 D' 3U2 R' F2
*3. *3F' F' 3L F2 R2 2D2 2U' 3F 2F2 F 2R2 U2 R 2U2 2L2 2D' L' R' 3B2 2D' 2L' 3U' U' B' 2D' 2L' B' 3U' 2B' F' D2 3U' 2U2 2L2 R2 D B2 F2 3R2 R' 2F' L2 3L 2R' R 2U2 3B' F' D 3D2 3U' 2U' U2 2B' L2 3U 2L' B D2 L 3R2 2F' L' 2F2 3D' 3L2 2D' U' L' L2 R B2 3B2 3F2 L2 R2 B2 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F2 F2 3U2 B R2 D B' 2U' L' L2 3L' D' 2D' 3D 3U 2U2 3B2 L' L2 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 D' F' L2 D2 B F' R D2 U F2 (21f)
*2. *D2 F2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' D' L' D B' L' F2 D L2 (21f)
*3. *F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 R D L' F2 R2 D' B R B L' R (21f)
*4. *F2 D2 L F2 R U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 R D' B' R B2 L2 F R (21f)
*5. *F2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' R B' R' F2 R2 D F R' D L' U' L2 (21f)
*6. *D B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 B D' R2 D' L2 U2 R' B' F U (21f)
*7. *L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' U2 R' D R' U2 L' D (19f)
*8. *B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 R' B2 R2 U L' F2 U' B2 R' B F' R (21f)
*9. *R D2 R2 U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 R' F R' F2 D' L' D' U R2 B R (20f)
*10. *D F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F R' B2 D' L' R' D' B F2 U' (21f)
*11. *D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U B D B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' U (21f)
*12. *L' D2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 L' D2 U' R F D U' L2 R F R2 U' (20f)
*13. *R' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R U2 F' L' D' R U' L U B D R2 (21f)
*14. *D2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 F U2 F2 R U' L' D2 F R2 U' F2 U B' F' U (21f)
*15. *D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L' D' R2 F' R U' L U' B L U' (21f)
*16. *F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D L U L2 B R2 U F' D' L F2 L' (20f)
*17. *F2 R U2 B2 L U2 L U2 L F2 D F U L2 B U L' D2 F' D R' (21f)
*18. *R D2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' F U2 L' F L' D R F' L' R2 (21f)
*19. *L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R' F' R2 D' R U' (21f)
*20. *L R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R' U R2 D' U2 F' R F2 R U' F2 (21f)
*21. *R F2 R F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B' L U' B2 U2 R' B' L' R (21f)
*22. *F2 D2 L2 D U' L2 B2 U' L' U' L2 B' R F' D L2 F L U (19f)
*23. *L' F2 L B2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 D F2 R U' L F2 R2 (21f)
*24. *F2 D U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 B R U2 R2 F' R' B F2 U B L' U2 (21f)
*25. *D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 U' L' D B2 F R2 F2 D2 (21f)
*26. *F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 U' B R F2 L B' U B2 R2 D F' U' (21f)
*27. *L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 L' D U L U2 R2 D F U (21f)
*28. *R U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 R' D2 F2 D' L' R D' U' R' F' L' R' F2 (21f)
*29. *D' R2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F R2 F2 R B2 L B2 F2 (21f)
*30. *L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' B R U' L2 B L2 R2 D (21f)
*31. *L' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 D B D2 B U F2 R' D2 (21f)
*32. *F2 D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L D2 U' B R (21f)
*33. *B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 R F L' B' D' B2 U R2 F D' R' (21f)
*34. *B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R B' U2 L2 B2 F D2 L2 B' D' R' (21f)
*35. *L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' L' R F L U' F2 D' B' (21f)
*36. *L' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 D B' L' B2 F L2 R D2 U' F' (21f)
*37. *B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R' U F2 R B' F U B R2 B2 D' L (21f)
*38. *R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L D U' F L U' F2 L D (21f)
*39. *R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B2 L' D2 B D F L2 B' U' L' F' U' (21f)
*40. *R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 F D2 F2 R2 D F L2 R F (21f)
*41. *B2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 R' U' B' U' F R' D' B2 L' D' F (21f)
*42. *L2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L' U' F D2 R' D2 B' U' F' L (21f)
*43. *U L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L' U' L' F R' F2 R2 F' U (21f)
*44. *B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U B' U' B F L2 U' L D' L (21f)
*45. *D2 L2 D2 L U2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' D2 F' R U B' U F D' F' (21f)
*46. *D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 R F2 L U' B F2 L D2 R' U2 B L2 U2 (21f)
*47. *F2 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' U R F D' R' U' F' D (21f)
*48. *L2 B D2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' D' L' B' D' L D2 U' F' U' B (21f)
*49. *L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 D L2 B' D2 F R B' F2 R2 U L' B2 (21f)
*50. *U2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 R2 D U' L' D' B2 L' D B L B2 F (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L' U R F U F2 L D R2 U (21f)
*2. *U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 U' B D2 U2 B' L D B2 U' L2 R' (20f)
*3. *L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 B' D' B2 L' B D2 F D U' (20f)
*4. *R2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 F' U F2 U L U2 B' (21f)
*5. *L2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' D B F2 L R2 U' R' F2 L2 R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 R U2 L' F2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U B' D2 L2 F2 R U (21f)
*2. *B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 U B L R' D U2 F' L B2 L2 B2 R2 (21f)
*3. *R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 U' L B D L' U2 (21f)
*4. *F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R' U B R' D2 L' B2 U' R' (20f)
*5. *D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U' R' B' F' D' B' D2 B' R' F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' D2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F R D B2 R' D2 L' D U2 R' (21f)
*2. *U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B' L U2 F2 R' D2 L2 U' L' R2 (21f)
*3. *B2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' F2 D B2 F D U2 R B D L (21f)
*4. *L' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R U2 L' U2 B2 D F U' B' F' L' F2 D2 F2 D' (21f)
*5. *R2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' D' B' L' U L F' L D2 L (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 D' U2 R D' R' F L' R' D' B D U' (20f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *Uw B' D' Uw F R' F Rw2 U L2 F2 D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 D Fw2 L Fw2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 Uw' R2 U L' Rw' R2 F' D' L Uw2 Rw' Uw

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F' R2 U' F2 D2 F R F D F' R2 U R B2 U' R D' F' D2 F' D' B L
*3. *R F2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 L' D' B2 R F L' F' D F' D (21f)
*4. *Uw Rw' Fw' L' B' Fw D B D' Uw' F Rw Fw2 D2 Uw Rw D Fw' F' U' R Uw2 Rw' R Uw2 U' B2 R' F' L' D2 B2 R' D U Fw L2 Rw Uw B

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 D R' D' L' F' L' U2 L B' L U B U' L' F' U' F D' B2 R' F2 U2 R F'
*3. *B' R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 R' B F D' F L' U B U' (21f)
*4. *B2 Uw' L2 D2 Uw2 U' B' Fw' F L Rw R' D' L R' F L2 Rw' B Fw' F' D' Uw' U' F2 Uw B D B' Fw2 R' F' Uw' U Fw Rw R' Uw2 L2 Uw2
*5. *Bw' F2 Lw R2 Uw' F2 D Dw' Uw2 R B2 Bw Fw' L2 B Fw Uw F Lw Rw' Dw2 L B2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 U' F D2 L2 Uw' L2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw' R' F2 R B' Bw2 Fw2 Rw' R F' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw L B' Fw' F' Lw2 Fw' Lw B' Fw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *D F U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' U' B R2 U2 B2 D' B L2 D' L U2 L'
*3. *B2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 D L' B2 F' D' L D' R U2 L' (21f)
*4. *L' R U2 Rw' Fw2 L Uw' R' B F D' U Rw' Uw2 U' R' B' Fw U2 F' D2 B L2 B Fw2 R Uw B' Fw F L' Rw2 D2 Uw B2 R' Fw' F' Uw2 R
*5. *Bw Dw Rw D' Dw' Uw L' Lw2 Fw2 F2 L B2 Rw B Fw' Uw2 L' B' Lw2 Uw2 F' Lw Rw D2 Lw2 B R Fw2 Lw' Fw Lw F Rw Fw' F2 R B' Lw R D2 Uw Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Lw2 B' D' Dw2 U Lw Uw Lw' Rw2 Fw' L Fw' L2
*6. *D' 2U' 3R' D' R2 3U2 B' F' 2U' U2 2R' 2D2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 2B' 3F2 L2 L2 2R' R' D B2 F2 U2 L 2L2 R' D' 2U' U 2R' 2U' 3R2 R2 3F F2 L2 2R2 2F' 2U2 2F' D2 3R' U2 2L' B 2F2 D2 U' F2 L2 3R2 B2 F D' F' 3U L U' L2 D F' D' 2U2 R2 2U2 U 2B2 2L' 2D2 F2 3U2 2U2 R' 2B2

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6+7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U' B U' B2 L B' D' B' L B2 L U R F U' L' U2 L D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 U'
*3. *F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F' L' D2 F U2 L2 B2 D' R (21f)
*4. *Rw' R D' Fw' D2 L' Uw' R B2 D' Uw2 U2 B Fw F L' Rw' R' Uw' R Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 D2 Uw U L2 Rw' R2 D' Uw' U Rw' B2 L2 F R2 B Fw
*5. *B Bw Fw' D Uw2 U2 B Bw Fw Uw2 U' R2 B' Bw Fw' Lw' R' Fw2 Rw2 R' D Fw Dw2 Uw F2 U L2 Fw' Uw2 B' F Rw' Fw' Lw' Fw2 R B2 Bw2 U' F Rw2 U2 Rw2 Bw' F L D2 L B' Bw Fw' F2 D' Rw' Bw' Rw' R' Uw2 B' Bw2
*6. *3R 3U 2B' L D2 D2 2L' B' R' 2D' 2L' 3U L2 3R 2R' D2 3U' 2U' U' B' 2B2 3F2 F' L' R2 2D' 3R R2 3F2 D2 2L' B D2 F2 D2 B2 3F' 2L2 2D2 3U U' F L' 2R' D' 3R' D2 R2 D2 2D2 3R' B2 3R' R2 2B2 D' F 3R' U L' B 3F2 3R D2 R2 D2 F 3U 2F2 F R D D2 U2 U R2 D' 2R2 U2 B
*7. *R2 3U 3R 2F2 2U' 3L' 2F' F2 D2 2U' 2B' D2 2D' 3U B2 3B 3D2 3R' R2 D' 3R 2B' 2F' 3R' D 3L2 2B' 2D' 3D 3L2 3R2 2D' 3R R2 3B U L2 2R2 D 3U U' R2 B D2 3U2 L 3L U2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 B 2F2 3D' 3U' R2 B2 L' 2L' R2 3F 3U2 L L2 R B2 U 3L2 R 3U' 3L' 2D' B2 3B2 R' U2 R2 B' 2F' L2 3L' D2 3R2 3U 3F L2 3B2 3F L' 3U L2 F 2D' 3R2 2D2 F' D2 L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Pyraminx*
*1. *r' b' R' B' R' U B L' B' U B' R' U R' B U L U L' U R L' R' U R' 
*2. *b R' U R U B R' U' R' L' B R U' B R' U' L' R L' U' R' U' L R B 
*3. *l u' B' R L' B' U' B' U R' U' B U' R' B' R B U' R' U R' L' U' B' U' 
*4. *r b u' B U' L U L' U' R' U' R' L B R B L' B' R' B' L' B' U' B' R 
*5. *r' b B' R B' U B' U' R U' R' B R B' L B' R U' R' U R' B' U' L U 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,-1) (6,-2) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,5) (1,4) (5,2) (-5,0) (5,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (1,4) (-4,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (0,5) 
*2. * (0,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,1) (0,4) (0,5) (5,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,2) (2,5) (-3,2) (-1,0) (-3,0) (-1,4) (2,2) (0,4) (6,4)
*3. * (0,-1) (3,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (3,0) (-5,1) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (6,1) (-5,5) (4,0) (0,4) (3,0) (3,0) (-1,0)
*4. * (0,-3) (0,3) (-5,0) (6,3) (-4,5) (6,1) (-4,4) (6,0) (6,3) (0,4) (4,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (2,4) (2,2) (-3,2)
*5. * (3,5) (4,-5) (-4,0) (3,3) (5,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,2) (0,5) (2,4) (-4,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,1) (-4,0)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 16, 2008)

*2:* 6.77, (8.60), (4.09), 5.60, 4.87 = 5.75
Sub-6! The cube is a lot looser now.

*3:* 25.92, (27.18), 24.83, (19.59), 25.64 = 25.47
I'm not improving.

*4:* 1:58.54, (1:56.74), 2:01.70, (2:27.02), 2:18.74 = 2:06.32
The screws need to stop unscrewing. 2nd one was a LL skip with double parity so it's not really an LL skip.

*5:* 4:33.26, (5:33.96), 4:33.15, 4:41.87, (4:02.63) = 4:36.09
At my relay 5x5 time was good....

*234:* 2:41.79
Yay!

*2345:* 6:09.64
No sub-6!...Scratchy stickers on 4x4 and then doing smooth stickers on 3x3 doesn't feel right.

*2bld:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Woohoo!

*3bld:* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
I get edges...but not corners...hmmm

*3fmc:* Found a 2x2x3 block then the stuff was nasty so I gave up.

*4fmc:* DNS

*Clock: * 24.25, 24.78, (18.71), (28.50), 23.89 = 24.31
Okay. I guess.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

Can Cetin

3x3: (26.28) 30.08 (32.13) 31.09 26.63 = 29.37


----------



## alexc (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have time to do everything this week and I might not even finish this:

*3x3bld:* 1:14.08 1:23.00 DNF = *1:14.08*
If I can get something like this at Nationals, I'll be happy.

*4x4bld:* 7:24.30 DNF 6:39.22 = *6:39.22*
Last one was lucky.

*5x5bld:* DNF DNF DNS = *DNF*
Grr! Bad, bad, bad! Don't have time for the last one. 

*multibld:* *14/14 in 1:38:02*
Really slow time, but I had to get them all this time.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Megaminx:*
3:32.29 3:12.32 (3:08.02) (4:05.83) 3:35.53 =*3:26.71*

*3x3:*
Got excited cause I had a new PB average, so I didn't keep the times... it was 
*36.72s*


----------



## joey (Jul 17, 2008)

*FMC* 46 moves.
D' B F' U2 R' F' U2 R F U' D' F' R2 F R' B R B' R F' R' F D2 F L' F' B D2 F B' L' F' B D2 B' D' B D2 B' L D B D' B' L' D2 

As I wrote it:
y D' R L' U2 F' L' U2 F L U' z2 U' R' F2 R
Make a cross and some stuff? lol
F' L F L' F R' F' R
Insert pairs.
U2 L. U2 L' U' L U2 L f R U R' U' f' U2
Last pair then OLL.

Insert M' U' M' U2 M U' M', at the period. Which cancels 1 move I think.

I found this wierd 22 moves, which solves a lot, but leaves nasty stuff, so I moved on.
U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' L B2 L' F' D' R D R' F2 L' B L B' U' B U2 

I also looked at
F U R' B2 U2 R' F2 B U' L2 U2 B2 L2

*2x2BLD:* 22.25 24.00 26.25DNF
Okay

*3x3BLD:* 1:32.90 1:27DNF
Using letters.

*3x3:* 15.36 15.84 18.65 17.88 14.31

*4x4:* 1:44.08 1:25.78 1:09.88 1:17.41 1:39.94
HAHAH, Awful.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 13.83, 10.47, 9.89, 11.57, 15.82 = *11.96*
*3x3x3:* 26.13, 30.64, 27.27, 26.23, 40.00 = *28.05*
Comment: If I do this well I’ll be happy. Probably no chance this weekend for anything special here for me. Messed up OLL on last one.
*4x4x4:* 2:03.50 (P), 2:10.17 (OP), 1:47.14, 2:14.61 (OPP), 2:00.76 (O) = *2:08.14*
Comment: I got worse at this. Hopefully it was just some bad individual solves.
*5x5x5:* 3:08.81, 3:00.64, 2:32.92, 3:04.75, 2:55.18 = *3:00.19*
Comment: I stuck with it, and I got it back! (Thanks for the advice, Dan and Jon!) The 2:32.92 is my first time under 2:40. It was really lucky though – one edge was complete and 2 more half-done when I finished centers, and the F2L fell together really nicely. Still, it was nice – it would be even nicer if I could get one of these in competition this weekend! 
*6x6x6:* 7:08.38, 8:13.67 (P), 11:45.74 (OP, POP), 8:50.11 (O), 9:08.91 (O) = *8:44.23*
Comment: Pop happened at a rest area on the way home from Atlanta. Both of the internal pieces between two centers fell out, and I was chasing them all over the floor. It took me quite a while to get them back in and finish the solve. After that, I was too scared of popping again, so I went way too slow.
*7x7x7:* 11:48.70, 11:20.34, 11:55.52, 11:00.00, 11:04.24 = *11:24.43*
Comment: At least it was consistent. Unfortunately, that probably means the days of getting faster quickly are over now.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:05.63, 48.17, 48.85 = *48.17*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:06.26, 2:12.40, 2:48.22 = *2:12.40*
Comment: Memory failure on the first one, but I refused to give up. I’m a little out of practice on 3x3x3 BLD, I think.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 11:36.17 (4:56), DNF (12:42, 6:44), 11:59.61 (5:28) = *11:36.17*
Comment: Horrible! I just did terribly on the first one, but the other two seemed very difficult for me – I had a horrible time memorizing them. DNF was pretty badly off (4 corners, 4 centers, 8 edges) – I think I did something wrong with the corners that messed a lot of it up.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (21:18.41, 9:26), 23:00.42 (11:24), DNF (18:31.75, 9:38) = *23:00.42*
Comment: I’m kind of happy with these despite the two DNFs, because I did them all back-to-back – just taking enough time to scramble in between. The first one was sad because I just had 3 corners permuted, which happened because I handled parity incorrectly. At least I learned from it so I won’t make the same mistake this weekend. The third one I mismemorized centers and forgot to flip a central edge, so it was off by 3 centers and two centrals. I was very happy with the third time, though.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (1:00:52.64, 27:15)
Comment: That's right - failure number 7.  This was off by 3 obliques and 6 inner X centers. I don't know where I went wrong on any of them; every time I do a commutator and check it on a non-full-solve, it comes out right. I just don't know what I'm doing wrong. Anyway, my time keeps coming down - at this rate, when I finally get one right, it should easily be sub-hour. I actually like doing 6x6x6's (other than the DNFs) - they take almost exactly as long for me to do as 5x5x5's did back when I started them. It's just like old times. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* DNS yet
*3x3x3 OH:* 54.36, 49.00, 1:13.17, 46.28, 44.06 = *49.88*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:08.41, 2:31.06, 2:23.72, 3:24.25, 2:12.80 = *2:41.06*
*2-4 relay:* *3:01.97* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *6:49.29*
Comment: I don't know why the 2-5 relay was so slow - not even any parity on 4x4x4. Horrible.
*Magic:* 2.44, 2.65, 2.36, 3.11, 2.25 = *2.48*
*Master Magic:* 4.34, 4.96, 4.44, 4.34, 4.25 = *4.37*
*Clock:* 24.94, 33.65, 30.05, 26.27, 28.30 = *28.21*
Comment: I hope I find some time to practice this between now and the competition.
*MegaMinx:* 3:27.17, 3:51.38, 3:14.74, 3:45.87, 3:08.84 = *3:29.26*
Comment: I was trying it in various dark lighting, to make sure I could handle it at Nationals, since the lighting looks bad there. I did okay, I guess.
*Pyraminx:* 38.31, 28.72, 24.66, 26.21, 25.38 = *26.77*
*Square-1:* 1:19.96, 1:01.19, 1:44.05, 1:56.72 (P), 2:31.22 (P) = *1:40.24*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
R2 B' L2 B' R' F2 D' F L2 U2 B2 U L2 B' F U2 B F' L U F U' F' L U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L U L' U' B' F U2 F' U' F U' F' U
2x2x2: R2 B' L2 B' R' F2 D' F
2x2x3: L2 U2 B2
3x cross: U . L U F U' F'
F2L: L U' L' U2 B' U' B2
orient edges: L U L' U' B'
orient corners: F U2 F' U' F U' F'
AUF: U
insert at .: L2 B' F U2 B F'

After orienting edges above and without the insertion, the cube was solved except for 3 twisted corners. I assume there's some algorithm that solves those faster than this, but I don't know it. It seemed like a promising beginning, but ultimately it wasn't any good. Better than my result at the US Open, though. 

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3:* 1:16.58, 1:19.93, 1:06.03, 1:03.33, 1:17.58 = *1:08.65*
*Master Magic:* 6.00, 8.11, 6.19, 5.09, 6.06 = *6.08*
Comment: She had some sub-5’s in warmup; she just needs to practice a little more to get back in shape, I think.

Marie Hughey:
*3x3x3:* 1:00.30, 1:00.56, 1:06.00, 57.71, 1:10.53 = *1:02.29*
*Magic:* 2.65, 2.93, 2.91, 2.90, 2.52 = *2.82*
*Master Magic:* 6.38, 6.65, 6.06, 6.08, 6.02 = *6.17*


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *4x4x4:* 2:03.50 (P), 2:10.17 (OP), 1:47.14, 2:14.61 (OPP), 2:00.76 (O) = *2:08.14*
> Comment: I got worse at this. Hopefully it was just some bad individual solves.
> *Clock:* 24.94, 33.65, 30.05, 26.27, 28.30 = *28.21*
> Comment: I hope I find some time to practice this between now and the competition.



I'm beating Mike at more events now! I'm not dead!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4:* 2:03.50 (P), 2:10.17 (OP), 1:47.14, 2:14.61 (OPP), 2:00.76 (O) = *2:08.14*
> ...



Again, I'm pretty easy to beat on these events.  I'm really ashamed of my 4x4x4 performance, though - it was truly awful, even for me! (And yes, the OPP on the fourth solve means I did the PLL parity, then realized it wasn't a parity case and had to do it again. Bleah.)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Meh, you're too good on BLD though. My success rate for 3x3 is like 2% and 30% for 2x2. Clock is easy to get fast if you have a fast one. I hope to get one soon.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 17, 2008)

2x2: 6.79, (7.75), 5.28, 6.20, (3.64)= 6.09
3x3: 17.78, (20.51), 16.21, (14.39), 15.83= Failure= 16.61
4x41:20.83), 1:30.74, 1:23.91, 1:22.35, (1:32.08)= 1:25.67
I had a parity on every solve 
2+3+4= 1:46.35
Double Parity on 4x4


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2008)

3x3x3 (done with ZZ which I learned 2 days ago)
23.84 
38.51 
38.53 
42.84 
35.15 
avg = 37.40
comment = I really like this method, you get lots of OLL skips and stuff  anyway... I do fast EO but look ahead to line lags (need to use inspection time better) my block building is still slow that why my avg. isn't sub 30. anyway I'm gonna stick with this method

2x2x2:

10.45 
10.48 
07.96 
11.89 
09.11
avg = 10.01
comment = Not sub 10 >.<


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 18, 2008)

2x2x2: 7.05 7.07 6.91 5.74 6.57 = 6.84
3x3x3: 21.32 19.00 22.37 17.74 19.74 = 20.02
4x4x4: 1:36.87 1:55.83 DNF 1:18.85 DNS = DNF

Hm, yeah, good thing I'm not competing this weekend... 

Plus, sub-20 POP! 4th solve. ~_~


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 18, 2008)

joey said:


> I found this wierd 22 moves, which solves a lot, but leaves nasty stuff, so I moved on.
> U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' L B2 L' F' D' R D R' F2 L' B L B' U' B U2



It's true that it's not very pretty but it leads to a shorter solution than your 46 move solution:


Spoiler



First, let's handle that odd permutation of edges with a J-perm before the last move:
U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' L B2 L' F' D' R D R' F2 L' B L B' U' B (F2 D R D' F2 U L' U L U2) U2

Conveniently, it cancels 2 moves and leaves a cycle of 3 corners, which I insert like this, canceling another 2 moves:
U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' L B2 L' F' D' R D R' F2 L' B L B' U' B (B' R' F' R B R' F R) (F2 D R D' F2 U L' U L U2) U2

36 moves


----------



## joey (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh damn! Nice!


----------



## Erik (Jul 20, 2008)

Erik
2x2: (5.92), 3.39, (3.02), 3.58, 3.64 => 3.54 good
3x3: (16.17), 13.06, 14.20, 15.02, (9.84)=> 14.09 WTF?? what's wrong with me?
4x4: 53.89 (P), 50.58, (54.95 OP), (49.70), 52.55 (O) => 52.34 ok I guess


----------



## cubeRemi (Jul 20, 2008)

FMC: 
Method: keep solving until 3 corners are left, solve last 3 corners.  

x2 B'U2 DBR2 B'DL'FL2DF 
2x2x3 ( 12 ) 
y'x
U'L'U2 L
UF'U'F R'F'R (11)
nice, 3 corners left.

x'y'
F'
D2L'DR2D'LDR2D
F D 

big trouble, 12 moves for 3 corners.. 
total: 35. 

x2 B'U2 DBR2 B'DL'FL2DF y'x U'L'U2 L UF'U'F R'F'R x'y'F' D2L'DR2D'LDR2DF D 

greetz from Holland.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 21, 2008)

alright- a LOT of improvements!! 

*2x2*
[12.72]
[21.18]
17.30
15.66
14.00
AVG- 15.65
**PB AVERAGE**

*3x3*
[29.77] (WOO!)
30.02
[42.27] (ICK!)
35.02
35.86
AVG- 33.63 
**PB AVERAGE!!**

*4x4*
[3:19.86]
3:32.65
[3:33.11]
AVG- 3:32.65

*Snake*
18.18
[18.28]
16.90
17.77
[15.50]
AVG- 17.62
**PB AVERAGE**

*3x3 OH*
2:03.58
1:52.52
[1:39.16](woot)
2:07.56
[2:23.38] (ICK!)
AVG- 2:01 
**PB AVERAGE!!!!!**

*Pyraminx*
36.21
39.88
38.33
[33.06]
[1:02.77] (ICK)
AVG- 38.14

So, yeah- i might put in 234 relay and 2345 relay, i dunno yet...


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 12.97 18.61 24.38 15.16 8.17 => 15.58

*3x3x3:* 21.45 18.53 19.03 17.92 20.42 => 19.33

*3x3x3_OH:* 39.66 38.75 41.25 42.61 49.84 => 41.17
Yikes!

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:56.64 1:29.89 1:56.70 1:51.03 1:58.59 => 1:54.79
No good.

*4x4x4:* 1:49.69 1:29.08 1:24.59 1:36.27 1:45.16 => 1:36.84
This feels loose after playing with the V-cubes >.<

*5x5x5:* 2:59.34 2:48.30 3:01.27 2:49.59 2:45.50 => 2:52.41
YEA!! Done on my new V-cube. Imagine what it'll be like when it's lubed? And I have to get used to the bright colours which are throwing my lookahead off. I got a sub40 centres no problem!!!!

*6x6x6:* 8:40.13 7:52.02 8:19.69 8:28.30 8:39.69 => 8:29.23
Damn pops, the fourth solve would've been sub7!

*7x7x7:* 12:05.05 11:12.55 10:44.70 12:12.75 11:13.00 => 11:30.20
Sub10 coming soon!


----------



## MistArts (Jul 21, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> *4x4*
> [3:19.86]
> 3:32.65
> [3:33.11]
> AVG- 3:32.65



When was 4x4 average of 3?


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 21, 2008)

oh- lol i didnt scroll down xD

i'll fix that later...


----------



## MatsLuthman (Jul 22, 2008)

2x2x2 BLD: 1:24.18 1:06.78 54.25 = 54.25

3x3x3 BLD: 4:23.88 3:35.83 DNF = 3:35.83

4x4x4 BLD: 41:51.87 41:44.34 27:04.74 = 27:04.74
 
I succeed with 4x4x4 BLD three times in a row (last weeks competition and the first two here), go to the Finnish Open and miss all three attempts. Then the first thing I do when I come back home is to break my personal record by over six minutes... Some people don't perform well under pressure. At least I bettered my official personal record for the 3x3x3 BLD in that competition.


----------



## FredM (Jul 23, 2008)

Frédéric Meinnel

222
6.40 ; 5.43 ; (5.33) ; (9.64) ; 8.53
Average : 6.79s
Okay... 9.xx was with Guimond ^^

333
20.98 ; (25.57) ; (16.12) ; 22.74 ; 19.83
Average : 21.18s
Awful

333 OH
39.29 ; (43.48) ; (34.31) ; 37.61 ; 39.06
Average : 38.67s
Even worse.

444
(DNF (OP)) ; (1:34.90) ; 1:41.94 ; 1:39.39 (O) ; 1:47.17 (O).
Average : 1:42.83
The DNF was actually the permutation parity that mae two opposite corners swapped. And I couln't see them because of the very bad lightning.

FMC
Premove : D
Pseudo-223 : F2RFD
Pseudo-3XCross (two cross edges off) : FU'B'UF'
F2L : BUB'U'L'B2L
OLL : D'B'DB'D'B2DB

F2R.FDFU'B'UF'.BUB'U'L'B2LD'B'DB'D'B2DB
This is solving centers, corners and seven edges. It leaves a 5-cycle of edges which can be solved by the following insertions.
At first dot : B2U2F2R'F2U2B2L'
At second dot : B2RL'D2R'L

F2R(B2U2F2R'F2U2B2L')FDFU'B'UF'(B2RL'D2R'L)BUB'U'L'B2LD'B'DB'D'B2DBD

It's 39 moves and I didn't check if it was correct. It was way more than an hour but I wanted to show it because it was quite new for me to slve blocks with missing edges an insert a 5-cycle. Tell me if you see more effective insertions. I'm pretty sure I can moify the second insertion to cancel but I don't have time to look for it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 23, 2008)

Tim Reynolds
5x5x5: (2:19.71) 2:39.75 2:29.86 2:24.44 (2:40.33) = 2:34.68
6x6x6: 5:40.80 5:34.75 (5:19.47) (5:51.80) 5:36.18 = 5:37.24
7x7x7: (8:10.65) 9:38.03 9:07.97 8:47.91 (DNF) = 9:11.27
DNF was a lockup-became-pop that took a while to fix, came out to be 10:10-ish probably.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 23, 2008)

2: 4.18 2.96 3.72 4.22 3.13 = 3.68 good

3: 15.55 15.41 13.55 12.60 13.94 = 14.30 good

4: 1:07.52 OP 1:10.88 O 1:03.36 O 1:00.91 O 1:09.65 O = 1:06.03 all had O parity just like in ATL

5: 1:47.36 2:03.88 1:59.65 1:54.71 1:54.50 = 1:56.29 okay

2BLD: 34.68 26.86 37.13 = 26.86

3BLD: 1:58.38 1:56.81 DNF (2:13.28) = 1:56.81

MultiBLD: 2/2 6:44.44
First complete success!

3OH: 26.71 35.28 28.59 25.68 27.84 = 27.71 good

3Match: 1:03.65 1:00.22 1:07.05 1:03.56 57.84 = 1:02.48 nice

3FMC: 33 moves
Scramble: L2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 D' U2 R D' R' F L' R' D' B D U'

Solution 1:
2x2x3: F2 R F' B2 D F2 B2 D B' D (10)
F2L :L. U L U' L' U (16)
LL: F U' F' U L' B' R' U R B (26)
Insert L B2 L' F' L B2 L' F (8) at the . canceling one move.

Solution 2:
2x2x3: F2 R F' B2 D F2 B2 D B' D (10)
F2L: L U L U' L' R' U L' U2 F' U F R (23)
LL: B U L' U' B' U B L B' U (33)

Pretty disappointing considering I had a 17 move F2L (F2 R F' B2 D B2 F2 D B' D L U L U' L' U L'), the LLs were pretty bad.

4FMC: 85 moves
R Center: R' L' Bw' U L2 Bw' (6)
L Center: Uw' F' Uw Fw' L2 Fw (12)
D Center: x' Rw' U' F Lw2 (16)
B Center: U' F' Rw' U2 Rw (21)
F and U Centers: U Rw' F2 Rw (25)
First 7 Edges: L2 B D2 B' Dw' R U B' R' U' B L D2 L' Dw (40)
Last 5 edges: U Bw' U' F2 U Bw2 D' F' D Bw' (50)
2x2x2: z B2 R D' L U' D L. B L2 (59) 
2x2x3: F R2 F' R2 U' (64)
3rd Pair: R F R F' (68)
4th Pair: R F' R2 F R2 F' R (75)
LL: F2 D B' D B D2 F' (82) 
This leaves a 3-Cycle of corners. Insert L' F' L B L' F L B' (8) at the . canceling 5 moves!
At last no parity! Centers could be a bit fewer, but this is pretty good overall, especially the insertion (25-25-35 splits).

234Relay: 1:15.78 awesome!
2: 0:04
4: 0:57 P
3: 0:14

2345Relay: 3:18.80 great
2: 0:03
5: 1:50
4: 1:12 OP
3: 0:13

Mega: 3:01.77 2:27.65 2:49.53 2:41.15 2:53.59 = 2:48.09 okay


----------



## Hubdra (Jul 23, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 17.42, 19.58, (DNF), (13.80), 14.92 = *17.31*


Okay. This a really GOOD average (for avg of 5). The 19.58 I was doing bad but got a PLL skip. The DNF I realized I did the cross wrong when I was on OLL, and just decided to take the DNF, and the 14.92 was also a PLL skip. But the 13.80 was a PB non lucky (though the cross was easy). Awesome


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*4x4:* 1:06.17 (1:05.08O) 1:15.81 (1:16.14) 1:06.45 = Avg: 1:09.48
Decent avg. Kind of sad avg considering I only had 1 parity, and it was during my fastest solve.
*5x5:* 2:19.55, 2:22.95, 2:32.12, (2:36.42), (2:05.69) = Avg: 2:24.87
Pretty good. The last solve was a nice one. My edges were real smooth.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 24, 2008)

3x3: 18.22 18.47 18.52 19.93 17.00 = 18.40


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 24, 2008)

*2x2:* (11.69) 14.14 13.63 (15.15) 14.65 = *14.14*

*3x3:*

*2x2 BLD:*

*Megaminx:*


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan

Because of the layout change, I couldn't even find the Weekly Forum Competitions, LOL.

3FMC:


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Wuqiong Fan
> 
> Because of the layout change, I couldn't even find the Weekly Forum Competitions, LOL.
> 
> 3FMC:



You couldn't even find the right one. xD. 2008-30 is up already!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Wuqiong Fan
> ...



So? I'm going to this first. Then I'll do #30. What did you get for the http://fmc.mustcube.net/ this week?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

I just sign up there. I don't do it xD. I might start after i get my white EastSheen and learn OFOTA.

I don't do linear FMC btw. It's not friendly for Heise.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I just sign up there. I don't do it xD. I might start after i get my white EastSheen and learn OFOTA.
> 
> I don't do linear FMC btw. It's not friendly for Heise.



Really? Linear isn't friendly for Heise? But Heise himself did a 23 move linear solution! I never seen any of his solves that aren't linear actually. 
Isn't Heise just solve F2L except one edge corner pair using block building, then all edges and hopefully some corners at the same time, then last 3 corners?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I just sign up there. I don't do it xD. I might start after i get my white EastSheen and learn OFOTA.
> ...



Yes but it takes trial and ERROR for leaving 3 corners so I could just solve all the edges and leave 5 corners but I not great at extended commutators. And the solve would be high move count unless you have good luck


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, here it is:

3FMC:

B' U L' F' R F2 R' B L2 D L' x2 R U' R2
F R y' U R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R z' r U R' U' L' U R U'

42 moves. I suck at FMC. Beginning sucked, then, I tried to do Heise to solve some edges and corners of LL, then I just finished with a COLL.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Well, here it is:
> 
> 3FMC:
> 
> ...



Maybe try the reverse scramble?


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 26, 2008)

finally a 4FMC with no parity!

85 moves total. 25-25-35 splits. Had a nice 5 move canceling insertion for the 3x3 part


----------



## guusrs (Jul 26, 2008)

FMC: 
F U' F R B2 L2 U B U' B F2 R B F' R' U R U' R B R' F R B2 R' F' B U2 R' U R D2 (33)
explanation: 
F2L - pair: F U' F R B2 L2 U B U' B F2 R B F' (15)
Last pair + LL edges: R' U R U'R B'.R' B U2 R' U R D2 (28)
at dot insert: B2 R'F R B2 R'F'R, 3 moves cancel

Hard solve
greetz

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

First sub 2:15 average for 5x5x5 and ALMOST sub 2 single. 7x7x7 started pretty good and then it became poppy

2x2x2: 9.73 8.51 8.75 9.13 8.50 = 8.80
3x3x3: 30.33 26.10 28.80 26.64 24.74 = 27.18
4x4x4: 1:31.32 1:34.91 1:37.83 1:30.89 1:28.57 = 1:32.37
5x5x5: 2:26.32 2:00.44 2:11.26 2:17.76 2:15.91 = 2:14.98
6x6x6: 8:18.54 6:35.71 6:08.74 6:51.23 6:29.76 = 6:38.90
7x7x7: 8:01.98 8:02.37 9:11.43 8:52.87 8:51.70 = 8:35.65
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF 2:08.79 = 2:08.79
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 52.16 48.84 46.34 48.16 45.72 = 47.78
3x3x3_match: 2:11.65 1:29.91 1:51.49 1:38.63 1:51.82 = 1:47.31
234-Relay: 2:10.24
2345-Relay: 4:41.23
23456-Relay: 10:57.01
234567-Relay: 19:26.54
Clock: 19.20 21.31 26.14 18.68 20.96 = 20.49
MegaMinx: 3:52.85 4:02.40 3:38.41 3:51.88 4:34.95 = 3:55.71
Square-1: 1:20.66 1:00.85 1:10.79 1:15.70 1:05.83 = 1:10.77


----------

